# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Which Techniques did or did not work for you?

## HypnosChthonius

When you get started with lucid dreaming you want to be successful asap. I have been working on getting lucid dreams for several month but I have not got a lucid dream yet. But I still read about new techniques I want to try. So I think it would be helpful for beginners (especially for me) to have a general overview about which techniques are likely to be successful and which are more complicated. I know that this question is not easy to answer because it is different for everyone so this threat is meant to be a poll, not a discussion.

Which induction techniques have you tried and did they worked or not? Which is the most reliable one for you?

----------


## Oneirin

Hmm, let's see if I can help out to get you lucid. As far as techniques that seemed to work first shot for me - with continued success as well - I would say:
Saturation before bed (my first lucid dream - 4hrs reading/hearing of accounts right before sleep)
SSILD: å®å®ã®é: Senses Initiated Lucid Dream (SSILD) Official Tutorial
Subliminal (2.0 from Ninja): http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...epository.html

But hey, we're all different, so what worked/works for me may not be right for you. I still look at all of these as tools, but they might not fit right for the day either. My personal advice would be to pick a technique that feels right on multiple levels and stick to it as this will allow your brain time to get used to the technique and 'internalize the process & intention'. I hope this helped, but possibly others may have more insight.
-Finally I'd say stick with it! It's awesome.

----------


## miktux

well i had one succesful wild and few dilds. Now im trying canwild technique but two mornings in a row  wake up to early. read about that technique write in google canwild technique its looks very good i think its can work for me becouse i had times when i wake up for wbtb but i just skip that mornings and go to sleep and in few mins i get a dream but, one time i almost had lucid wake up when i start to release that its a dream ,  so my offer you to try canwild its looks simple u can do it everyday even if u need to a work at 8  ::D:

----------


## Rendar1970

Here is the list of what has not worked for me so far after 8 months of dedicated work trying to LD
*
Not Worked:*
MILD
DILD
WILD
FILD
SSILD
DEILD
Dream Yoga Throat Meditation
Affirmations
A few im sure im forgeting.


*What has Worked:*
Nothing Yet

----------


## rastro13

WBTB with MILD works best for me. I would also think that WILD is probably not for beginners. Oh and I would say you should definitely be trying DEILD every time you wake up coming out of a dream.

----------

